# Polaroid 250



## sarahashleyphotos (May 7, 2009)

My boyfriend gave me this Polaroid 250 today. His grandma had owned it.  Im sooo excited to finally have a Polaroid. I had been wanting one for a while. I cant wait to start shooting with it.


----------



## Dwig (May 7, 2009)

Brings back old memories ...

... keep the rollers clean and make sure the battery is good. The 250 was one of the better models. It has the Zeiss Ikon single eyepiece rangefinder; most had a Polaroid made unit with one eyepiece for the RF and a separate one for the VF.

BTW, heres a link to a page that has a PDF of the user manual.

Polaroid SX-70, SX-70 model 3, model 20, Polaroid 110A, polaroid pathfinder 110, polaroid propack, polaroid miniportrait, 150 / 800, Polaroid 250 land camera, Polaroid 330, 320, 95A, 95B, 700, Polaroid J33, J66, 900, Polaroid Pronto, Polaroid Spectra

you have to scroll down a bit, but its their.


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (May 7, 2009)

Dwig said:


> Brings back old memories ...
> 
> ... keep the rollers clean and make sure the battery is good. The 250 was one of the better models. It has the Zeiss Ikon single eyepiece rangefinder; most had a Polaroid made unit with one eyepiece for the RF and a separate one for the VF.
> 
> ...



Thanks but I have the manual, bag, and flash. =)


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (May 7, 2009)

Also its Edwin Land's birthday so yay for getting a polaroid on the guy that invented its 100th birthday!


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (May 9, 2009)

=)


----------

